# Cars on air at SoWo.



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

There were tons of cars on air at SoWo and i know a lot of dudes from this forum were there, so lets get a picture thread going. 

Here's one of my car, thanks to Laidoutdubs:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## gti32387 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

The MKIII on Modern Lines looks dope :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Borrowed this one from Bklynmkv


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I drooled over those Super RS's for a good 10 minutes when you were parked at the Helendorf.:beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

DoctorDoctor said:


> The MKIII on Modern Lines looks dope :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you sir.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> I drooled over those Super RS's for a good 10 minutes when you were parked at the Helendorf.:beer:


Thanks man, it was months of work but once they were on I knew it was worth it:thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Dehate, me, and TE7two (static)

Photo by Dehate.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

I was there but i honestly didnt take a single picture of my truck lol. Wait heres one a buddy found on r3vlimited


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I think you stopped and helped a couple of friends of mine that were broken down on the side of the road near the Ocoee river. They were driving a mk2 jetta with a VR and a mk3 golf with a VR.


----------



## Clyde Smith (Apr 22, 2009)

Sportwagen :beer::beer:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

I didn't take the pic...but I really like it.:beer::beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Bag Riders had very nice cars in their booth. :thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> There were tons of cars on air at SoWo and i know a lot of dudes from this forum were there, so lets get a picture thread going.
> 
> Here's one of my car, thanks to Laidoutdubs:


Cars looking really good man !


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> I think you stopped and helped a couple of friends of mine that were broken down on the side of the road near the Ocoee river. They were driving a mk2 jetta with a VR and a mk3 golf with a VR.


Yep we stopped not sure where but it was by a river and the one that was broke down was a mk2 vr swap. We were happy to help and glad we could get em on the road. I think they said they were from h20tuning. My truck waited to break till i got home atleast lol.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> I didn't take the pic...but I really like it.:beer::beer:


 :heart:


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

i was there


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ascgti89 said:


> i was there


 car looked sick


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

LowlyDubb3r said:


>


 so nice :heart:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

ascgti89 said:


> i was there


 Love the red center caps. It's a really nice touch. Overall the car looks outstanding. :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

LowlyDubb3r said:


>


 The tree makes the wheels pop so good. Or is it the other way around? Either way = dope shiz. :thumbup:


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

my piece :wave:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

These are looking great,  those super RS's


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

ascgti89 said:


> i was there


 LOVE your car, Aron.


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> Love the red center caps. It's a really nice touch. Overall the car looks outstanding. :beer:


 Thanks!

And Tek too


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Here:Shaaaazammmmmm 

And here: Moar shazammmmmmmmmm


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

albfelix said:


> so nice :heart:


 Thanks 



Rob Cote said:


> The tree makes the wheels pop so good. Or is it the other way around? Either way = dope shiz. :thumbup:


 Yeah it's not my photo but I love how he brought out the color. Oh and how the tree happen to be facing the right way lol


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

Didn't take any pics all weekend Saw a lot of nice cars on air, would have loved to have a gathering but I waited and waited for the lowdown whatever at Big Daddys but gave up.


----------



## yardley (Mar 9, 2011)

dude. the green jetta looks great....i remember it back the day looked good then


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

ride height.:laugh:


----------



## RubixCube (May 2, 2011)

LowlyDubb3r said:


>


 We need to get you a "Powdered by AK Powder Coating" sticker haha I've seen your car all over pictures lately. Wish you were up north still! We need some cars to park at the vendor spot when we set up


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

RubixCube said:


> We need to get you a "Powdered by AK Powder Coating" sticker haha I've seen your car all over pictures lately. Wish you were up north still! We need some cars to park at the vendor spot when we set up


 Yeah I'll hopefully be able to make it to H2O. Maybe I'll talk to Kris and change up the color


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

not sure who took this pic, it was linked to me & i saved it on my fb :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Facepalm I wasnt there. Next year, such great rides.


----------

